# New Holland 845 Baler problems



## rk0982 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi I have a New Holland 845 Baler and I started to bale hay it keeps plugging up. Oncce it gets alittle hay in the baler it plugs right up. Does any know what may be causing this. I was going in 1st gearto make sure i wasnt going to fast but it didnt help. I got the baler 2 years ago it worked fine the first time it was used the second time it would plug up once in awhile but now you cant even use it. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is the pickup unit plugging up or the bale chamber? From what I found online, it is a chain baler rather than a roller or belt baler. Are the chains in good shape? Are they lubricated properly? One forum had a suggestion to make sure the floor wasn't rusting through as it could cause the floor chain to run incorrectly. I don't have personal experience with a chain baler as all I have used is a Hesston belt baler, so I can't help you other than to say check everything out thoroughly.


----------



## rk0982 (Nov 7, 2010)

it is plugging up in the pickup unit. i tightened 4 of the 7 chains up the other 3 couldnt be tightened anymore. I tried unplugging and emptying the baler again and it will start to make a bale then it plugs up after it gets hay in the back of the baler. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If the three chains can't be tightened, you may have to remove a link to get them tightened properly. A loose chain could be causing your issues. Also, if you don't have a manual for the unit, I'd recommend getting one. I had tons of issues with my New Holland 499 Haybine, but after I got the manual and went through and adjusted everything properly, it now runs like clockwork. Don't discount the little things, as they can sometimes be the cause of many headaches. For instance, my Haybine kept plugging and slugging when cutting hay. I tried messing with reel speeds, reel position, tractor speeds, etc. Nothing helped. Then I replaced a few missing tines on the reel and it suddenly worked great. Could have saved myself hours of trouble had I just replaced them first.


----------



## rk0982 (Nov 7, 2010)

ok thanks i ordered a manual for it. I appreciate your help


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If its anything like my Haybine manual, there should be a troubleshooting section. That should give you a good place to start with finding your problem. Good luck!


----------



## jus_ta_cowboy (Dec 16, 2012)

*no moisture*



rk0982 said:


> Hi I have a New Holland 845 Baler and I started to bale hay it keeps plugging up. Oncce it gets alittle hay in the baler it plugs right up. Does any know what may be causing this. I was going in 1st gearto make sure i wasnt going to fast but it didnt help. I got the baler 2 years ago it worked fine the first time it was used the second time it would plug up once in awhile but now you cant even use it. Any help would be greatly appreciated


had the same problem and the answer is the hay is too dry let the overnite dew get on it and try it again this type of baler has to have a certain amount of moisture to bale right


----------



## Arkstate (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m having the same issue. What resolution worked?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That is an old girl there. Don't believe anyone has built a chain baler in 30 years. 

I take it, it's manual tie as well? 

Guy down the road has one and if the hay is too damp, it clumps up and too dry it clumps up. He runs his at 540 rpm all the time. Problem with a chain bailer is hay loss. Very poor at containing the hay in the bale. Why they aren't made any more and were made obsolete with rubber belts. He uses a moisture meter and when the hay is around 15%RM, he bales it. 

You need to upgrade to at least a 638 Roll belt, they aren't that expensive and will bale rings around any chain baler with very little hay loss, plus you can round bale wheat straw and corn stover. 

The 638 is a fixed chamber roll belt with electric tie. I had one for years and it ran a nice 4x5 bale but once I switched to net (NH 450), I never looked back and I just upgraded to a Kubota (Kneverland) Premium 4x5 varible chamber net / twine baler. 
Come a long way with features like centralized pressure lubrication (no oiling chains) and centralized greasing. One fitting greases the entire baler except the net mechanism and the pickup is extra wide and feeds the hay with augers much like a JD small square bailer, plus it has on board continuous moisture sensing, hydraulic infeed pickup and you can set the bale density from the cab. I like to start my bales with a loose center (so they are easy to get a hay spear in and then crank up the density as the bale grows for maximum weight per bale (because I sell it).


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Dang another ancient post. Guy probably has a newer baler by now.


----------



## Arkstate (Oct 27, 2021)

He probably does have a new baler and yes, it’s an old post. The 845 worked fine and now she’s jamming up. I tried some hay I had at different moisture levels to check that potential but same result.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Time to replace some of the pickup reel tines than. Too short to efficiently move the crop into the feeder.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I still keep a NH 853 with over 25k bales thru it.... worn holes in it...but it keeps on kicking!! Great for cleaning up hedge rows..


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Looking pretty tired...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Is that manual tie or electric????


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Electric w/bale command controller. Actually been a good baler and makes a tight tho clumpy 5x5 bale when the hay is right...I've keep it as a spare... it's been less trouble then 3 previous belt balers so it has gotten to live it's golden years out in the barn!! I try to maintain 2 of everything to limit downtime. My current JD 566 has about 16k bales and will probably be the last I buy. It was funny to hear the comment about using old equipment...I had a custom bale client tell me one time, that he preferred I wait for my new baler to be repaired...instead of using the 'old' NH 853. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I tend to keep 2 as well but I don't have issues with the new electronic computer controlled bailers. Guy down the road has a chain baler with manual tine, slower than a turtle sleeping. 2 years ago we had a rain event coming and he called me and asked me if I'd' help him bales his Kritical because you only get one cut so I took my NH 450 net wine baler down and bailed 3/4ths of his field while he fiddled with his. I like the NH bale command electronic readout in the cab. Like a video game actually. Does everything from tell me bale shape (if one side is heavier than the other it tells me to put more material on the light side (which happens with windrows that aren't full width), tells me moisture content (have the optional moisture shoes in the bale chamber), tells me when the bale is almost fullsize (within 2" of max diameter that I can set in the cab), I can switch from net to twine in the cab and the density of the bale as well. Had some issues with it, NH uses cheap potentiometers that are prone to failure and the way the tailgate is designed, I get chaff buildup between the tailgate and the bailer frame and have to stop and remove it or the machine won't reset after I eject a bale.

Why I bought the Kubota (Kneverland) bailer. It's a European design, fully enclosed bale chamber (like a Claas) but it has way more bale options than the NH, including varible bale density which I want. I can start with a soft center for easy hay spear insertion and then adjust the density while bailing for max weight. Only issue I ever have with belts is tracking, especially on windrows that aren't full width and that should be a non issue with the Kneverland because the super wide pickup has screw augers on the top before the bale chamber that lay the hay in properly whether it's a partial or full windrow. Not all that find of the Kneverland / Kubota 'Focus' monitor, I think the NH is better. Did an extended 3 year warranty on it just because, because if I have an issue, my dealer can do a farm call and fix it and I don't get charged. They are pretty complex now. The new one has central pressurized chain oiling and greasing ( only 2 fitting you have to grease are the ones on the net wrapper, thats it, and the Kubota bailer holds 2 rolls of net in the net wrapper, one on standby one on the rollers plus 3 more rolls in the side and 10 rolls of twine in the other side, it's set up for high production bailing and it does 52 or 54 over the edge net. The NH 450 don't. Only 48 but the big selling point was I got it for 10 grand. My dealer gave me 25 for my 450, Kubota gave me a 5 grand ag discount and KCC financed the additional 10 at zero percent with quarterly payments. I don't really care what the finance rate is as I write it off anyway, but getting a loaded 2021 bailer for 10 was a no brainer and I didn't have to wait for it either. He had one completely optioned out machine left in the yard and I bought it. Finally, with the NH and most net bailers you have to physically watch for the end of the roll (end of the roll will have a distinctive stripe in the netting. Not with the Kneverland. It automatically switches rolls when one roll is done and it also has a linear net length sensor so it tells you when it's about to switch. 

My NH don't so you have to manually load a net roll and the NH system is hard to load and start, the Kubota system is fully automatic. it's a damn nice bailer and for 10 grand was a no brainer. 

My 450 is pristine like all my equipment. Stays inside when not being used and gets serviced right in the service interval and it's so clean you could eat off the pickup. I blow them out every time I use them, same with the disc bine (that is a NH Mow Max). Whomever he sells it to will be able to hook up to it and bale (after installing the computer controls of course. I left 1/3 a roll of net in it (Bridon 48") and 2 mega balls of 110 twine so it's ready to rock. I have the new one loaded with 52" Kubota net, 2 in the net wrapper and 2 in the side storage and 4 mega balls of NH 110 twine, just in case. Kubota net is Tama net but instead of JD green, it's Kubota orange...lol

The less I have to fiddle with machinery the happier I am.

All my fields need cut but it's too wet and getting too cold now so I'll spread on some 46 and let them go until next year. Bad year for me. 3 cuts available but only got 2 and it's raining here presently. We got 2.5 inches early in the week.

Oh well. I still made about 9 grand on hay this year. Could have done 15 easy if mother nature cooperated.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I feel your pain with the weather not cooperating!! I've had 3 bad years with limited 2nd cutting yield...haven't made a 3rd cut for several years. Have had to pick up additional acreage to meet my sales. Giving up my custom work this year and only doing my own for a couple more. Equipment is getting old...I'm getting old...etc. Plan to spend summer days somewhere other than a tractor seat!!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't use any hay sold my cattle this last spring and my wife's last nag died too so no stock left. Fine with me. Everything I run is sold. Usually pre sold. Have one large customer that buy it all and has for 5 years now. I run the fields, rake and bale and he sends in a semi or two with 48 foot flat bed trailers and I load up the rounds, the drivers secure them and off it goes. Very turn key operation and he pays in full every November, just like clockwork. If I lost him (very unlikely), I'd list everything on tractor house and get out of it entirely. How I sold my NH575 high capacity square bailer. Listed it on TH and the price they wanted me to list it at which was a bit more than I was gonna ask and sold it in 2 days and the buyer paid cash and arranged for transportation. All I did was drag it down to my buddy's farm and he used a pair of forklifts to load it on the trailer. Driver had the overwidth permit as well. Easy Peasy. Probably have 150 grand in equipment, maybe more. Lets see, 2 hay bines, one disc, the other SCH sickle bar, the Kneverland round baler, a Kuhn Gyro rake, a Kuhn rotary tedder, a 500 gallon 3 point mount sprayer and 2 Kubota M9000 pre emissions tractors, one cab, one open station and a Bobcat skid loader. All sorts of implements from box blades to bat wing mowers.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Forgot the 500 gallon diesel bulk tank...ooops.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm about the same.. tho...a few more tractors!!. Sold out livestock in 2008 after a MC accident. Couldn't keep up and good(any) help is hard to find and costly. Row crop equipment went in 2010 when I found I could do 'Ok' with just the hay business. Keep 1 helper busy most of the year....and he keeps me busy!! but that's part the cost of help these days. Most of the farms in my area are going to developments or weekend properties. Funny thing.. a year or so ago I had a tractor go down while roading it home and couldn't think of anyone within walking distance to help me get it home!! Times have changed!! At least in my neighborhood. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

2 is plenty for me. The cab unit runs the disc bine and the baler, the OS runs the rake and tedder and both have FEL's and both have heavy duty SSQA quick attach excavation buckets, very suitable for bale spears. I actually have 3 buckets for 2 tractors but one is a light duty material bucket.

I like the Kubota's Very stingy on fuel. Both are FWA, both are hydraulic shuttle and both have the optional gear sets. Cab unit has a 540-1000 change shaft pto too. Both have 3 sets of remotes and flow control valves too. Cab unit has the Arctic cold weather package on it too and the OS has the rare and optional down exhaust.

best part is neither have emissions junk and both are mechanically injected.

I like having the same units because I only have to keep one size of filters on the shelf and one transmission fluid (Chevron THC All Weather Synthetic)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

rk0982 said:


> ok thanks i ordered a manual for it. I appreciate your help


Let us know how you make out!


----------

